# Jingle bells



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just popped to Hyper1 in 10th Ramadan, my wife was impressed.

standing in the check out queue, I swear I could hear Jingle Bells 
indeed there was a children's ride and the music was "Jingle Bells" followed by "we wish you a merry xmas" 
driving through Sherouk we were overtaken by a brand new Bentley 

- made me feel quite at home :clap2::clap2::clap2:

:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Just popped to Hyper1 in 10th Ramadan, my wife was impressed.
> 
> standing in the check out queue, I swear I could hear Jingle Bells
> indeed there was a children's ride and the music was "Jingle Bells" followed by "we wish you a merry xmas"
> ...


only downside was that Hyper1 don't do receipts in English - but strangely ALL the prices show English numbers not Arabic. strange but true:confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> only downside was that Hyper1 don't do receipts in English - but strangely ALL the prices show English numbers not Arabic. strange but true:confused2:



Lol...even here we don't have Christmas music in the shops ...YET....and the Bentley well will just have to wait and see what Santa brings ...but have been a good girl so you never know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Christmas songs were playing in Carefour Maadi last week


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hate to burst anyone's festive bubble - but they have been playhing christmas songs in Spinneys in 6th October all year!!
I think it just depends which CD someone grabs off the pile to play!!

My little boy has been very impressed becuase he loves jingle bells so much - and he doesn't care what month he sings / plays the CD in!!!! :santa:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Hate to burst anyone's festive bubble - but they have been playhing christmas songs in Spinneys in 6th October all year!!
> I think it just depends which CD someone grabs off the pile to play!!
> 
> My little boy has been very impressed becuase he loves jingle bells so much - and he doesn't care what month he sings / plays the CD in!!!! :santa:


I'm sure you are right of course - its just very out of lace - for so many reasons


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

The kids play area in mall 2 in Rehab also plays Christmas music all year. It's very strange when it is baking hot outside!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Must admit I find it very wierd - but I am OK with it if keeps my 4 year old entertained singing whilst we are shopping!

(In June - in desperation I removed the christmas CD from the car becuase it just wasn't right on so many levels to be singing jingle bells and little donkey in June!! Because there was no way he was going to forget about this CD no matter how many others we bought.)


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Must admit I find it very wierd - but I am OK with it if keeps my 4 year old entertained singing whilst we are shopping!
> 
> (In June - in desperation I removed the christmas CD from the car becuase it just wasn't right on so many levels to be singing jingle bells and little donkey in June!! Because there was no way he was going to forget about this CD no matter how many others we bought.)


Lol...and someone needs to tell the egyptians to take the Christmas ringtones off their phones when it is the middle of summer...and even more so when they are muslim


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I expect Jingles Bells or at least Slade playing when I arrive home in Spain, and of course the kettle on lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I was in England, Christmas stuff started coming into the shops as soon as kids went back to school in September!
Here, on this side of the pond, it seems such a long way away....

The shops are full of halloween stuff...Halloween is stupidly huge here...
Then there's this Thanksgiving thing, which is even bigger....
Then Christmas quietly creeps in.....Boxing day doesn't exist.....everybody goes back to work!!

The Christmases spent with my daughter we make a big effort....
Other years, we just don't bother!

I remember one Christmas in Hurghada...I was working... and didn't even realise it was December 25th, until I certified some divers at 4pm!

I used to love Christmas...... but it really doesn't loom large in my legend any more.....Call me Scrooge!

But... this Christmas'll be a good one.....Daughter's coming...I'l be decking the halls and all that!!!! :xmastree::tree::santa:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> When I was in England, Christmas stuff started coming into the shops as soon as kids went back to school in September!
> Here, on this side of the pond, it seems such a long way away....
> 
> The shops are full of halloween stuff...Halloween is stupidly huge here...
> ...


Well hello from Scrooge no.2....never liked it as being in the catering trade was always a busy time...but this year whole different ball game...so will look foreward to telling you all about it in the new year


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just love Christmas when I get to spend it with my family.. we always have so much fun. My granddaughter is coming to my house to make the table favours, help wrap up presents to put under the tree, tell me that the tree needs more baubles, she is of the age more is best, 

I smile at my daughter when I see she is carrying on traditions that she saw as she was growing up although as they live a more Spanish life this might come to an end.. The Three Kings is very big in their part of Spain and as most of their friends are Spanish..
......
I worked in the hospitality trade for years and Christmas was busy but I loved the atmosphere, people making the effort to get on with each other even if it is only for one day is better than nothing..


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I love this time of year. I am already putting aside things for Thanksgiving and thinking up the menu. I am deciding who to invite and all that stuff. Then after that we start getting ready for not 1 but 2 Christmases. As I am AMerican I can not get away from Dec. 25th and doing the tree and Christmas morning. As we are also Orthodox we do January 7th, feast at midnight and spend all night up and at church. In between these days we see family, decorate cook and just have a cozy time...I love it.


----------

